# Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922):
 Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich ​*
Hemingway, "Der alte Mann und das Meer", sein Boot Pilar, speziell gebaut zum Hochseeangeln - dass der Schriftsteller und Nobelpreisträger auch begeisterter Angler war, werden viele wissen...

Auch ich selber wusste jedoch nicht - bis zum nachfolgend genannten Artikel in der Süddeutschen Zeitung - dass Hemingway auch in Baden- Württemberg, im Schwarzwald war zum Angeln!!

Siehe:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/historie-den-bach-runter-1.3116413

Seine Schwierigkeiten überhaupt eine Angelkarte zu bekommen, die unfreundlichen Einheimischen gegenüber Gastanglern wie Hemingway, das Zitat dazu aus dem Artikel:


> Zum Beispiel was es heißt, angeln zu wollen, aber nicht angeln zu dürfen, weil die Bürokratie im Nachkriegsdeutschland genauso schlimm ist, wie man erwartet. Er hatte bereits ein Stück Bach gepachtet, verbrachte aber dennoch zwei Tage auf dem Amt mit der Bitte um "das fischenkarten", die Angelerlaubnis, vergeblich



Ein toller und lesenswerter Artikel, der aufzeigt, dass sich von 1922 bis heute trotz (oder wegen) all der Regierungen und Verbände nichts, aber gar nichts positiv entwickelt hat und Baden-Württemberg immer noch das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland der BRD ist.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich*

und ja, das war damals nicht Baden-Württemberg, isses aber heute, daher die Verkürzung..


----------



## Laichzeit (13. August 2016)

*AW: Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich*

Heute hätte er mit Sicherheit zusätzlich einen Übernachtungsnachweis oder eine Kurkarte vorlegen müssen.
Damit wächst der Besch.... je näher man dran wohnt.
Wir können nun mal alles, also den Auswärtigen und uns selbst möglichst viele Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich*

Und das machen wir selbst mit  Nobelpreisträgern und das schon seit (mindestens) 1922!!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (13. August 2016)

*AW: Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich*

Was erwartest Du in Bürokratien?


----------



## Purist (13. August 2016)

*AW: Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich*

Also historisch gesehen ist das doch Murks. 1922 gab es kein Baden-Württemberg, es gab damals die Republik Baden und den Volksstaat Württemberg. Die demokratischen Verfassungen beider erst 1919 und das dort ein Bürgermeister in der Provinz einen Ami nicht versteht, nun ja.. Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Bürgermeister es in ganz Deutschland gibt, die vom Angeln und den dafür gesetzlich notwendigen Formalitäten keine Ahnung haben. 

Was soll das jetzt beweisen? Dass Bauern im Ländle etwas gegen stinkreiche Amerikaner hatten, 4 Jahre nach Kriegsende?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich*

Lesen können/wollen schadet nicht :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und ja, das war damals nicht Baden-Württemberg, isses aber heute, daher die Verkürzung..


Zu der Zeit war Hemingway übrigens keineswegs "stinkreich"....


----------



## Purist (13. August 2016)

*AW: Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lesen können/wollen schadet nicht :



Ich bezog mich auf Überschrift und den ersten Text, den du gewiss ändern könntest, wenn du wolltest |rolleyes. 
Sieht so (auf den ersten Blick, auf den zweiten sieht man deine Ergänzung!) eher nach "was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht" aus, nur um zu untermauern, dass es in BW schon früher diesbezüglich Probleme gab. Diese lese ich aus dem SZ Artikel aber nicht wirklich heraus. 

Wie wohlhabend diese illustre Reisegruppe im Gegensatz zu den Bauern gewesen sein muss, entnahm ich dem SZ Text.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich*

Wie gesagt, was Du "herausliest" oder nicht (oder icht kanns oder willst), ist nicht so das spannende, andere  werdens verstehen, nochmal zitiert aus dem Artikel:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Zum Beispiel was es heißt, angeln zu wollen, aber nicht angeln zu dürfen, weil die Bürokratie im Nachkriegsdeutschland genauso schlimm ist, wie man erwartet. Er hatte bereits ein Stück Bach gepachtet, verbrachte aber dennoch zwei Tage auf dem Amt mit der Bitte um "das fischenkarten", die Angelerlaubnis, vergeblich


----------



## UMueller (14. August 2016)

*AW: Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich*

@Thomas
Also aus Tradition Anglerfeindlich ? Dann wirds umso schwerer das zu ändern.
Was mir aber mehr Sorge bereitet sind die Äußerungen des heutigen Angelvorsitzenden in diesem Artikel. Zum einen das Angeln mit "Selbstwirksamkeit" zu tun hat und mit der narzisstischen Freude an der Macht über Leben und Tod.#d (Ich zumindest empfinde da keine Freude.)
Zum anderen das Bachforellen damals größer und fetter waren. Denn sie mögen Schmutz, Fäkalien, Abwässer,alles was man früher bedenkenlos in die Bäche kippte#q. Heute ist der Umweltschutz besser, das Wasser nährstoffärmer, dafür das Leben der Forellen unwirtlicher geworden.#d
 Hallooo !!! Das hats wirklich in sich. Da liefert ein Anglervorstand selber solche Todschlagargumente gegen das Angeln, wenn es denn so stimmt was er da von sich gegeben hat. Wieder so ein Artikel wo ein Nichtangler zu dem Schluß kommt lieber kein Angler zu werden und eine Steilvorlage für Angelgegner obendrein. Alles unterschwellig in den Artikel eingebracht wo es eigentlich um einen historischen Besuchs Hemmingways geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Schon Hemingway bestätigte (1922): Baden-Württemberg anglerfeindlich*

vor einem Jahr - fnd ich immer noch interessant...


----------

